

Mos Def force fed, under same procedure that Guantanamo detainees undergo - zaidmo
http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/jul/08/mos-def-force-fed-guantanamo-bay-video

======
zaidmo
This makes me too sad. When will the detainees be treated like humans? Will
Obama eventually keep his word and shut down this facility?

This is INHUMANE!

